# *zooom* new!



## xrawrx (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
Just thought I would introduce myself. I am 22 and currently looking to take on a couple of fancy mice. I've kept all kinds of small mammals in the past, ranging from rats to degus, but have never kept mice and would like to try. I don't currently have any animals and I am looking to take on a couple of does from a responsible breeder or to rehome from a responsible, caring owner. I am primarily looking for mice that are very tame and like being handled, though as I have previously always taken on rescues, I would quite like to treat myself to some meeces with fancy coats! I am based in London.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB 

You may also like to have a look at our sister site: http://keepers.fancymicebreeders.com/, which is geared towards pet keepers rather than breeders. It's quite new and needs people!


----------



## xrawrx (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, I will have a look at the sister site, I just thought this would be a good place to find a breeder I could trust, as the most reputable ones are so often known through word-of-mouth!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hello and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## xrawrx (Nov 17, 2011)

Not having much luck finding anyone in the London area breeding mice. Any recommendations?


----------

